# Bach Spec Coupler Repair GE Dash 8-40C



## Swhite503 (May 14, 2012)

Just recieved my e-bay bought engine and was eager to put it on my track but found both ends of the couplers had come off during shipment. In trying to repair this minor problem I broke the tip that the coupler pivots on. Thinking I would be more careful with the other end, I broke it also. I know I should be able to buy a replacement, but I cannot figure out if the whole coupler comes out from the front or from the wheel side. The couplers donot attach to the wheels. They are attached to the body. Any help would surely be appreciated. 

Steve


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

The only thing that I can think of is to replace the coupler with a Micro Trains coupler. Their web site shows the the coupler replacement. Here is the link:

http://www.micro-trains.com/ConversionsN.php

I am sure you want to repair the coupler, but I think that it might be less trouble to replace it with a surface mounted coupler. Some the shell should release from the frame to you what have access to the coupler......I am not sure how that is done.


----------



## Swhite503 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks, Carl. I appreciate the Micro-trains website link. It'll come in useful. I found that the coupler has a micro-scopic philips head screw that holds the coupler on and also together. Taking the screw out with a micro-scopic end screwdriver I discovered how this micro-scopic coupler went together. I'll forget about putting it back together.Instea I went to the Bachmann web store and just ordered the complete shell with couplers for $12.00. That should solve that problem. At least I learned something new today. 

Steve


----------



## Swhite503 (May 14, 2012)

I received my new hull and it came with rapido style couplers
except they are a lot larger than the ones on my rolling stock.
Everything I have has rapido couplers so I'm not going to change.
The big question is WHERE DO YOU BUY RAPIDO COUPLERS to
fit a Bachmann 8-40c engine with body mount couplers?
I have searched everywhere I know and find myself going in
circles on the web. And yes, I have and can dissect the little things
right down to the springs. It just takes small tools and a strong
Magnifying glass and good lighting. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Steve


----------

